# Defqon 1 2011



## MasterFreak (26. Juni 2011)

Hi wollt mal Fragen wer gestern (bzw. am 25) auf der Defqon 1 war ?
Ich konnte leider nicht aber gruß an alle die da waren !!!
Defqon ist einfach nur cool !
Hier nochmal View of the End : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tQ4h_qpjOw&feature=player_embedded 
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Wenn ihr Videos von der Defqon 1 habt könnt ihr die gerne posten !!!


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Juni 2011)

Mach mich doch nich depri =/ Ich wollte so gerne hin habs aber nicht geschafft =( Aber zur Qlimax gehts aufjedenfall


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juni 2011)

hehe  jetzt is die zahl der aufgenommenen Bootlegs riesig in die höhe gestiegen


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> hehe  jetzt is die zahl der aufgenommenen Bootlegs riesig in die höhe gestiegen


 Weil ?


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juni 2011)

Weil defqon 1 war du bobkind die haben alle die sets mit den unveröffentlichen Tracks aufgenommen   ^^


----------



## Betschi (26. Juni 2011)

Also ich war da (nahm sogar ne 10 stündige Carfahrt auf mich xD). Ich muss sagen, die Mainstage hat mir gar nicht gefallen. Was WS und HHz dort gespielt haben. Stage Purple ging übels ab, allen voran Jack of Sound. Wasted Penguinz und der 19-jährige Chris One darf man auch nicht vergessen


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Juni 2011)

WS kannst auch in die Tonne kloppen  
Headhunterz kansnt mit den Scantraxx sachen auch teilweise vergessen   War Technoboy eigentlich dieses mal da? 

Ich werde mir die CD Box bei Amazon holen


----------



## Betschi (26. Juni 2011)

Jo Technoboy war da. Hatte einfach das Ganze TNT Album gspielt xD. E-Force (1/2 von Beat Providers) hat ne Stunde Live aufgelegt. Das war auch cool


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub ich werd auch die CD holen <3  Das Set von Zatox ist am besten  1. Lied Tatanka mit Afrika einfach nur geil !!!


----------



## Betschi (26. Juni 2011)

Ja hab mir die CD direkt an der Defqon geholt. Und die Bassline von Afrika haut übels rein^^


----------



## MasterFreak (26. Juni 2011)

stimmt  ^^ Und die Vocals sind einfach nur Bombe ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (26. Juni 2011)

Es geht  Qlimax wird so bombastisch   Ich hoffe mal, dass Technoboy den Headliner macht und die Hütte rockt. 

Die CD Box ist so geil, da man echt 4 Cds voll mit Musik alller art hat. Fürs Auto perfekt um die Nachbarschaft zu ärgern und in denn Wahnsinn zu treiben 
Ich hatte die Box von 2009 und ich höre es teilweise jetzt noch. 

Zum Beispiel: 

The Prophet - Recession
D-Block & S-Te-Fan  - Music made Addict
Pavo - Communicate 

Einfach geil. Ich kann dir echt nur empfehlen, die Box zu kaufen 

Edit: An die Leute die da waren: 

War da ein großer Unterschied zwischen Biddinghuizen und Almere Strand ? Weil ich fände es glaub ich 1000 x geiler am Strand als auf nem großen Gelände ohne Strand  Ein hoch auf die Niederlanden


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Es geht  Qlimax wird so bombastisch   Ich hoffe mal, dass Technoboy den Headliner macht und die Hütte rockt.
> 
> Die CD Box ist so geil, da man echt 4 Cds voll mit Musik alller art hat. Fürs Auto perfekt um die Nachbarschaft zu ärgern und in denn Wahnsinn zu treiben
> Ich hatte die Box von 2009 und ich höre es teilweise jetzt noch.
> ...


Die mussten ja aus Biddinghuizen raus weil sie keine genehmigung bekommen haben.
Also sind sie zum Decibel Standort


----------



## Westfale_09 (27. Juni 2011)

Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Wo war das denn dann ?


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Juni 2011)

Is in Australien nicht auch Decibel ?


----------



## Star_KillA (28. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Wo war das denn dann ?


 Ne habe deinen Satz nur wiederholt und erklärt ^^ Steht bei Wikipedia genauer


----------



## MasterFreak (28. Juni 2011)

haha Tatanka hat wegen eines SoundCloud Fehlers Cremoso Free released  Best for us !!!  Leider schwer zu mixen da am anfang kein normaler 4/4 Beat is sondern so drums da muss ich mich erstmal reinfinden 

P.S. die melo kenn ich irgendwo her  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvBf6Sv3na0


----------



## Westfale_09 (28. Juni 2011)

Ganz bekannte Melodie  Komm aber nich drauf. Kauf euch die Sachen aber bitte. Die Leute haben es sich verdient.

@ Star. 

Ist mir schon klar. Nur mich würde interessieren ob es einen großen Unterschied gibt zwischen den Geländen. Was die Besucher empfunden haben. Der Vergleich vorher nachher.  Das mit der Genehmigung wegen den Bauarbeiten an den Häusern am Almere wusste ich ja schon


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Juni 2011)

@ Westfale_09
es schadet dem Künstler ja anscheinend nicht wenn ers Free Released !?
Iwi is das so eine House Melo oder so


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Juni 2011)

Nach mehrmaligem anhören finde ich es schlecht  So eine stumpfe Melodie  

Ja das schon. Aber wo sollte man die Künstler unterstützen. Das meinte ich  Es is halt ein Teil vom Album. Deshalb


----------



## MasterFreak (29. Juni 2011)

jo die Afrika E.P. is gekauft !!!
Hier von Da Tweekaz mega gut im Middle Part : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPjKN1NfqBE&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Westfale_09 (29. Juni 2011)

Naja ich finds nich gut gemacht. Zu lahm und Basslinearm .  Aber ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Naja ich finds nich gut gemacht. Zu lahm und Basslinearm .  Aber ist ja Geschmackssache.


 Ich sag nur NC Kick ....


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juni 2011)

NC kick !? Soo schlecht is der auch nicht ^^
Hier ganz nett : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKn3tLF4MEk&feature=related ^^


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Juni 2011)

Das geht ja zum teil schon richtung harcore 
Lass bitte b2t  

War hier wer bei der Defqon und kann was zum Gelände sagen


----------



## AeroX (30. Juni 2011)

Ich war leider nicht, konnte mir es leider nicht leisten. Versuch nächstes Jahr dabei zu sein.. nur dieses Jahr geht aufs SMS und Sensation White. 

Was ich sagen wollte: ws heißt wildstylez richtig?! 
Ich fand ihn letztes Jahr verdammt gut, was ich so auf der DVD gesehn habe. 
Mal sehn wie die dieses Jahr ist..  

MfG


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Juni 2011)

WS = Wildstylez


----------



## AeroX (30. Juni 2011)

Lag ich doch richtig


----------



## MasterFreak (30. Juni 2011)

was is b2t ???


----------



## AeroX (30. Juni 2011)

B = back 2 = zwei (eng. Two) t = topic 
Back to topic im übertragenden Sinne. 
Heißt: zum eigentlichen Thema zurück


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Juli 2011)

b2s kenn ich besser  ^^


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (1. Juli 2011)

ich war da und es war der absolute oberhammer!!!!


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juli 2011)

Ziemlicher enger Zeitplan denke ich mal


----------

